# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Medicijn verslaving - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Medicijnen*
Medicijnen zijn er om te gebruiken als je ziek bent en er is geen andere oplossing om pijn te verlichten of de koorts of infectie te bestrijden. Dit geldt voor volwassen net zoals voor kinderen.
_Regulier_
Soms twijfelen ouders of en in welke dosering, ze hun kind zelf een regulier medicijn zullen geven (zoals paracetamol). Die twijfel is terecht: kinderen reageren meestal heftiger op medicijnen dan volwassenen. Doseringen moeten dus aangepast worden.
_Homeopathische middelen_
Bij eenvoudige klachten als een verstopte neus of een zere keel zullen veel ouders de voorkeur geven aan huismiddeltjes en niet meteen met neus- of oogdruppels van de apotheek beginnen. Ook homeopathische middelen zijn bij ouders erg in trek, omdat deze middelen minder agressief lijken te werken.
_Voorgeschreven medicatie_
Als kinderen ernstig ziek zijn en zwaardere medicijnen slikken, dan is het belangrijk om extra op te letten op de invloed van de medicijnen op je kind. Sommige medicijnen hebben zelfs een verslavende werking en zijn de effecten op de lange termijn niet bekend.

*Soorten medicijnen*
*Bijsluiter*
Lees altijd goed de bijsluiter bij de medicijnen en controleer hoe hoog de dosering bij je kind mag zijn. Neem bij twijfel contact op met de apotheek.
*Kruiden en homeopathische middelen*
Veel homeopathische middelen kun je zonder problemen aan je kind geven, eventueel in een aangepaste dosering. Controleer hiervoor de bijsluiter. Maar geneeskrachtige kruiden zijn niet altijd onschuldig. Sint Janskruid, valeriaan, vochtafdrijvende kruiden of laxerende kruidenmengsels waarvan je de samenstelling niet weet, kun je beter niet zomaar aan je kind geven.
*Huismiddeltjes*
Sommige kwaaltjes hoef je niet meteen te bestrijden met geneesmiddelen. En halve doorgesneden ui naast het bed bij verkoudheid, een paar lepeltjes honing voor een zere keel kunnen ook helpen. Net als wat extra vitamine aandacht.
*Gevaarlijke medicijnen*
Kinderen mogen sommige medicijnen die volwassenen gebruiken niet hebben. Slaap- of kalmeringsmiddelen mag je niet aan je kind geven, en zo zijn er veel pillen waar kinderen ziek van kunnen worden en die je dus goed achter slot en grendel moet bewaren voor de veiligheid.

*Zware medicijnen*
Als je kind vaak of chronisch ziek is en veel medicijnen gebruikt, dan is het begrijpelijk dat je meer wilt weten over de bijwerkingen en eventuele alternatieven.
*Werking van medicijnen*
Vroeger dacht men dat je medicijnen voor kinderen in principe net zo zou kunnen voorschrijven als bij volwassenen, alleen dan in veel lagere dosering. De werkelijkheid is veel complexer. Van veel medicijnen is eigenlijk niet goed bekend, wat het effect van het middel exact zal zijn bij je kind. Blijf daarom zelf kritisch kijken.
*Kinderdosering niet altijd bekend*
Er is een lijst met medicijnen waarbij de juiste kinderdosering onderzocht is. Niet van alle geneesmiddelen die er zijn, is dit namelijk onderzocht. Je arts zal de voorkeur geven aan middelen waarvan de kinderdosering eenduidig bekend is. Soms is dit niet mogelijk en zal dus nog beter bekeken moeten worden welke dosering goed is.
*Medicijngebruik volgens voorschrift*
Het is belangrijk dat je je kind de medicijnen volgens voorschrift geeft. Dat wil zeggen: in de juiste dosering, op het juiste moment en de behandeling afmaken. Voor kinderen onder vijf jaar zijn drankjes geschikter dan pillen. Wanneer je kind naar school gaat, kan het ritme van medicijnen innemen een probleem zijn. Je kunt hiervoor het beste afspraken maken met de leerkracht of, als je kind oud genoeg is, met je kind zelf.
*Bijwerkingen*
Bij volwassenen leidt gebruik van geneesmiddelen soms tot bijwerkingen. Ook kinderen kunnen bijwerkingen krijgen, maar ze ervaren soms bij vergelijkbare medicatie andere effecten dan volwassenen. Wanneer je kind bijwerkingen ondervindt, kun je dit bespreken met de arts of apotheker. En samen de dosering bijstellen of een ander middel proberen. Bij zeer ernstige bijwerkingen, zoals plotseling suf of verward worden, is het verstandig direct contact op te nemen met je huisarts.

*Medicijnverslaving en gewenning*
Er zijn medicijnen die een licht verslavende werking kunnen hebben. In lichte mate is dat al het geval met lipbalsem. Als je je lippen hiermee vaak invet, dan stoppen je lippen geleidelijk om een natuurlijk beschermlaagje aan te maken. Je bent dan enigszins afhankelijk geworden van dit middel.
_Neusdruppels en Ventolin_
Er zijn geneesmiddelen die hetzelfde effect kunnen hebben. Neusdruppels die de slijmvliezen doen slinken bijvoorbeeld. Als je dat middel veel gebruikt dan gaan de slijmvliezen juist chronisch dichtzitten. Iets soortgelijks geldt voor luchtwegverwijders zoals Ventolin. Hoe meer je gebruikt, hoe meer je nodig hebt. Daarom is het niet verstandig om dergelijke middelen al te vlug te gebruiken en zeker niet uit voorzorg.
_Medicatie bij ADHD en Autisme_
Bij kinderen met ADHD, autisme of aanverwante stoornissen, worden nogal eens zware medicijnen voorgeschreven. Ook bij deze medicijnen is volgens velen sprake van een verslavende werking. Middelen in de volgende categorieën staan in ieder geval algemeen bekend als verslavend: angstremmers, kalmeringsmiddelen, opiaten, slaapmiddelen en antidepressiva.
_Voorzichtigheid geboden_
Hoewel veel middelen ook wel een positieve werking kunnen hebben op het gedrag van kinderen (rustiger, minder druk), maken veel ouders zich zorgen over de gevolgen van medicatie en het ontbreken van duidelijke effectstudies. De oudervereniging Balans zet zich in voor nader onderzoek voor de gevolgen op lange termijn.
_Verslaving_
Het is moeilijk om van een verslaving af te komen. Je kind kan zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk aan een bepaald medicijn verslaafd raken. Dit betekent dat het lichaam ontwenningsverschijnselen vertoond wanneer je kind de medicatie niet meer slikt. Geestelijk voelt je kind zich zonder de medicatie ook niet meer prettig. Als je denkt dat je kind een medicijnverslaving heeft, kun je het beste hulp zoeken via de huisarts. De huisarts kan je kind eventueel doorverwijzen naar professionele instanties.

_(Bron; cjg.groningen.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wanneer stoppen?*

*Alleen voor korte tijd*
Bij benzodiazepinen is het belangrijk dat u ze niet te lang gebruikt. De richtlijnen van huisartsen geven de volgende termijnen aan:
*Bij gebruik als slaapmiddel:*
Maximaal 14 dagen aaneengesloten gebruiken.
*Bij gebruik als middel bij angst, spanning of onrust:*
Maximaal 2 maanden aaneengesloten gebruiken.
*Bij gebruik voor andere aandoeningen (bijvoorbeeld epilepsie, alcoholverslaving, ernstige psychische problemen):*
De gebruiksduur is afhankelijk van uw aandoening; bespreek dit met uw arts.

*Waarom niet lang gebruiken?*
Daar zijn vijf redenen voor:
1. U wordt afhankelijk van benzodiazepinen. Om u goed te voelen heeft u telkens weer een benzodiazepine nodig.
2. De werking neemt af. Bij sommige middelen al na twee weken. U heeft dan steeds meer nodig om hetzelfde effect te voelen.
3. U raakt gewend aan de bijwerkingen. Die bijwerkingen hebben lichamelijke, psychische en sociale gevolgen. Mensen die gestopt zijn met benzodiazepinen merken dat ze zich fitter, helderder en prettiger voelen. Ze hadden eerst niet door hoe versuffend de benzodiazepinen werkten.
4. Stoppen wordt moeilijk. Benzodiazepinen werken op termijn verslavend. Bij stoppen treden vervelende ontwenningsverschijnselen op.
5. Het is beter voor uw lichaam en geest om ze kort te gebruiken. Benzodiazepinen lossen de oorzaak van uw lichamelijke of psychische problemen niet op. Ze onderdrukken alleen uw gevoelens van onrust en spanning.
Op een gegeven moment merkt u dus niets meer van de werking. U merkt mogelijk wel dat u klachten krijgt als u stopt. U bent dan verslaafd geraakt aan benzodiazepinen.

*Is stoppen moeilijk?*
Benzodiazepinen hebben de vervelende eigenschap dat ze gewenning en daardoor afhankelijkheid veroorzaken. Dat kan al na twee weken optreden. Gewenning wil zeggen dat u steeds meer nodig heeft om hetzelfde effect te bereiken. Afhankelijk wil zeggen dat u last krijgt van vervelende verschijnselen wanneer u met de benzodiazepinen stopt. De mate van gewenning en verslaving hangt af van een aantal factoren, zoals:
- hoe lang u het middel gebruikt
- het soort middel
- de dosering
- de reden waarvoor u het middel gebruikt
Met een goed afbouwschema lukt het de meeste mensen om te stoppen. Bij Benzodebaas kijken wij samen met u wat in uw situatie de gewenste afbouwmethode is. Ook bereiden wij u goed voor op de eventuele ontwenningsverschijnselen en houdt u contact met uw behandelaar tijdens het afbouwen.
Benzodiazepinen lossen de oorzaak van uw slaapprobleem, spanning of onrust niet op. Soms is de aanvankelijke oorzaak voor uw probleem niet meer aanwezig. Is dat wel het geval, dan krijgt u van uw hulpverlener ondersteuning om dit probleem aan te pakken.

*Wie niet?*
Deze website is er voor iedereen die benzodiazepinen gebruikt tegen slaapklachten, angst of onrust. Soms zijn benzodiazepinen echt nodig en is het niet verstandig om te stoppen of te minderen. Dat geldt bij de volgende aandoeningen:
* epilepsie
* bepaalde psychiatrische aandoeningen, zoals psychose of manie
* spierspasmen
* afbouwen alcoholverslaving of andere vorm van verslaving
Stop of minder in deze gevallen niet zonder overleg met uw arts. Als u twijfelt kunt zich gewoon aanmelden voor de internetbehandeling. Wij kijken dan samen met u of stoppen verstandig is.

_'Ik neem elke avond een slaappil. Dat ben ik zo gewend, anders doe ik geen oog dicht.'
'Ik hoef alleen maar te bellen en dan schrijft de dokter weer een nieuw receptje voor'._

*Aanpak*
Om te kiezen voor minder benzodiazepinegebruik of voor stoppen met benzodiazepinen moet u naar uw eigen gebruik kunnen kijken. Het eerste deel van de internetbehandeling is gericht op het onderzoeken van uw benzodiazepinegebruik en de klachten die u misschien heeft. Het tweede deel is gericht op verandering: stap voor stap afbouwen van de benzodiazepinen, totdat u ze niet meer nodig heeft.

*Gewoonten herkennen*
Om te kunnen veranderen is het belangrijk dat u eerst uw benzodiazepinegebruik goed kent. U moet weten wat uw persoonlijke risico's en valkuilen zijn. Dit gaat u eerst onderzoeken:
* Wat gebeurt er als ik een benzodiazepine neem?
* Wat is er prettig aan en welke bijwerkingen ervaar ik?
* Wanneer neem ik een slaap- of kalmeringstablet?
* Waarmee overtuig ik mezelf om een pil in te nemen?
* In welke stemming wil ik een slaap- of kalmeringstablet innemen en welke gevoelens wil ik soms 'wegslikken'?
* Waarmee houd ik mijn gebruik van benzodiazepinen in stand? 

*Gewoonten doorbreken*
Als u uw risico's en valkuilen kent, kunt u uw gewoonte vervolgens veranderen. U leert voorspellen wanneer u veel zin in een benzodiazepine krijgt en wat u in dat geval kunt doen. Om te kunnen stoppen met het slikken van slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen is het verstandig om die vaste, ingesleten patronen rondom uw gewoonte te veranderen. In het tweede deel van internetbehandeling leert u stap voor stap hoe u dat doet.
*Een voorbeeld:*
U bent gewend een slaaptablet in te nemen voor het slapen gaan. Als u een tablet heeft ingenomen valt u even later in slaap. Het innemen van een tablet tegen de tijd dat u wilt gaan slapen, is een ingesleten gewoonte geworden. U hebt uzelf aangeleerd om elke avond rond een uur of tien een tablet in te nemen. U leert deze gewoonte te herkennen en te vervangen voor een ander slaapritueel. In plaats van het innemen van een slaaptablet kunt u bijvoorbeeld een korte ontspanningsoefening doen om in slaap te vallen. Dit werkt natuurlijk niet meteen maar u zult gaandeweg leren om weer zonder pillen te kunnen slapen.
*Nog een voorbeeld:*
Uw echtgenoot is vorig jaar overleden. Nadat hij overleed heeft uw huisarts u een paar kalmeringspilletjes voorgeschreven. Deze hielpen goed, het verdriet voelde minder schrijnend aan. Als u nu veel aan uw echtgenoot moet denken neemt u weer een pil. Dit gaat vaak zo als u aan uw echtgenoot denkt en als u zich naar voelt. U heeft het uzelf, zij het onbewust, aangeleerd. Het is een automatisme geworden waar u nauwelijks meer bij stilstaat. Het denken aan uw echtgenoot is dus een risicosituatie. Misschien bent u ook andere vervelende gevoelens gaan temperen met een kalmeringspil. Als u zich hiervan bewust wordt, valt het automatisme van een pil nemen te doorbreken. De vervelende gevoelens zijn dan natuurlijk niet als sneeuw voor de zon verdwenen. U leert hoe u er mee om kunt gaan. Zo kunt u zich weer prettig voelen zonder pillen. De internetbehandeling helpt u om uw risicomomenten en automatismes te herkennen en te doorbreken. Hierdoor wordt het mogelijk om niet langer afhankelijk te zijn van benzodiazepinen.

*Als u twijfelt over stoppen*
U wilt:
• helemaal stoppen met benzodiazepinen
• minder afhankelijk worden van benzodiazepinen
• minder benzodiazepinen gebruiken
• eerst proberen minder benzodiazepinen te gebruiken, maar wanneer dat niet lukt, helemaal stoppen met benzodiazepinen
Wat u kiest beslist u zelf. Het is belangrijk dat u achter uw keuze staat: dat vergroot de kans op succes. Voordat u stopt of mindert moet u weten of het medisch verantwoord is. Dat kan door deel 1 van de internetbehandeling te volgen of door dit bij uw arts of apotheek te checken.
Als u twijfelt tussen stoppen of minderen dan kunt u zich toch gewoon aanmelden voor de internetbehandeling. U hoeft niet direct te veranderen. Pas na het advies van uw hulpverlener - na vijf contacten - maakt u de keuze wat u gaat doen aan uw benzodiazepinegebruik. 

*Goede redenen om te stoppen of minderen*
Als u minder benzodiazepinen wilt gaan gebruiken of wilt stoppen met benzodiazepinen kan het rijtje hieronder u helpen. Het is goed als checklist te gebruiken.
1. U wilt niet meer afhankelijk zijn van uw pillen.
2. Uw arts heeft u verteld dat het beter zou zijn als u zou stoppen.
3. U wilt beter contact kunnen maken met uw dierbaren.
4. U wilt minder risico lopen op een valpartij.
5. U wilt zich fitter voelen.
6. U wilt eerst proberen om minder te gaan gebruiken en als dat niet lukt helemaal stoppen.
7. Mensen in uw omgeving geven aan dat u veranderd bent door de benzodiazepinen en u wilt graag weer de oude worden.
8. U weet eigenlijk niet of u de benzodiazepine nog wel echt nodig heeft.
9. U weet dat u vaak bang bent en dat er andere manieren zijn om deze angst beter te hanteren. Bijvoorbeeld door ontspanningstechnieken te leren of een gedragstherapie te volgen.
10. U heeft geen zin meer om de medicijnen zelf te betalen.
11. U wilt niet onder invloed van pillen aan het verkeer deelnemen.
12. U wilt zich wat levendiger en helderder voelen.
Bij Benzodebaas.nl bepaalt u zelf hoe en wanneer u wilt stoppen of minderen. U moet zelf kiezen wat het beste werkt voor u, desnoods een periode gewoon iets uitproberen. Kortom: gewoon doen!

*Kans van slagen*
Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek blijkt dat de meeste mensen in staat zijn om met benzodiazepinen te stoppen. Met een afbouwschema lukt dat twee op de drie langdurige gebruikers! De kans op slagen is het grootst als u goed geïnformeerd bent over de ontwenningsverschijnselen en wanneer het afbouwschema samen met u wordt opgesteld. Bij Benzodebaas.nl krijgt u daarom advies en persoonlijke begeleiding door een ervaren hulpverlener in samenwerking met een arts. 

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Hoe te stoppen?*

*Nooit ineens*
Als u langere tijd benzodiazepinen gebruikt, is het nooit verstandig van het ene op het ander moment te stoppen. Daarvoor zijn de volgende redenen aan te geven:
* Door langzaam af te bouwen heeft u minder last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Uw lichaam krijgt de tijd om goed te functioneren zonder benzodiazepinen.
* U komt minder in de verleiding om weer te beginnen wanneer u gestopt bent.
* U loopt geen risico op ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen zoals een epilepsieaanval. Deze ernstige verschijnselen zijn zeldzaam en treden vooral op wanneer mensen van de ene op de andere dag stoppen.
Voor het stoppen zijn afbouwschema's ontwikkeld. Met zo'n schema neemt u stap voor stap, bijvoorbeeld om de dag, wat minder. Zo bouwt u langzaamaan af tot u uw doel bereikt heeft; stoppen of minder gebruiken.

*Persoonlijk advies*
Als u besluit om te stoppen of te minderen zullen wij samen met u bekijken hoe u dat het beste kunt doen. U kiest daarbij:
* Hoe snel u afbouwt (snel is in 4 weken, langzaam is in 10 weken)
* Wanneer u afbouwt (rekening houdend met vakantie, spannende gebeurtenissen)
* Of u stopt of alleen gaat minderen
Soms is het verstandig om het afbouwen met een andere benzodiazepine te doen dan u gewend bent. U krijgt dan bijvoorbeeld minder last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Als u voor die optie kiest, krijgt u van ons een verwijsbrief voor uw arts. Deze kan daarmee het recept schrijven voor het afbouwmedicijn. 

*Goede voorbereiding*
Een goede voorbereiding is het halve werk. Dat geldt ook voor het afbouwen van benzodiazepinen. Bij de internetbehandeling krijgt u daarom duidelijke tips en aanwijzingen voordat u gaat afbouwen. Hierdoor lukt het beter om te stoppen of te minderen.

*Goede nazorg*
Ook wanneer u gestopt bent kunt u nog korte tijd last houden van ontwenningsverschijnselen. U krijgt daarom tijdens de behandeling hulp en advies tot u zover bent dat u vrij bent van de nadelige effecten van benzodiazepinen. Via het forum en de chatbox kunt u uw ervaringen met anderen delen.

*Medische redenen om te stoppen*
Belangrijke medische redenen om te stoppen met benzodiazepinen zijn:
* U gebruikt benzodiazepinen langer dan de richtlijnen van huisartsen aangeven (de richtlijnen zijn: maximaal 2 weken bij slaapklachten, maximaal 2 maanden bij angst of onrust). 
* Benzodiazepinen vergroten de kans op valpartijen en verkeersongevallen. Ook het bedienen van machines kan gevaar opleveren.
* U bent ouder dan 60 jaar. Ouderen lopen extra gevaar! Dat komt omdat ze eerder vallen of suf worden van benzodiazepinen. Daarnaast zullen ouderen bij een val eerder iets breken en langzamer herstellen.
* U heeft last heeft van bijwerkingen zoals sufheid, een leeg gevoel, somberheid of geheugenverlies.
* U gebruikt medicijnen die in combinatie met benzodiazepinen een sterk versuffende uitwerking kunnen hebben zoals middelen bij depressie, psychose of allergieën.
* U krijgt last van vervelende ontwenningsverschijnselen wanneer u een dag geen benzodiazepine gebruikt: hoofdpijn, zweten, trillen en duizeligheid.
Natuurlijk zijn er meer goede en belangrijke redenen om te stoppen met benzodiazepinen. Als één van deze situaties op u van toepassing is, dan is het goed om u aan te melden voor de internetbehandeling.
Het kan zijn dat de internetbehandeling niet geschikt voor uw is of dat het beter is om eerst contact met de (huis)arts op te nemen. In de internetbehandeling wordt daarom altijd bekeken of en op welke manier u het beste kunt stoppen.

*Behoefte aan pillen*
_Ik neem altijd een kalmeringstablet voordat ik bij iemand op bezoek ga. Ik voel me dan minder gestrest.
'Als ik in een stress situatie zit en vedrietig ben, slik ik een pil. Het dempt het gevoel en geeft me rust.'
'Ik heb stressvol werk. Van zo'n pil wordt ik rustiger.'
'Ik wil soms met een tabletje even ontsnappen aan de werkelijkheid, die voor mij vaak negatief is.'_
Als u stopt met benzodiazepinen is het normaal dat u op sommige momenten behoefte krijgt aan een benzodiazepine. Dit gevoel ontstaat doordat uw lichaam gewend is aan een benzodiazepine in situaties waarin u er meestal een inneemt.

*Het hondje van Pavlov*
Om dit te kunnen begrijpen kijken we naar het voorbeeld van het hondje van Pavlov. Pavlov was een onderzoeker die keek naar het gedrag van dieren, om het gedrag van mensen beter te begrijpen. Het hondje begon te kwijlen wanneer hij een bak met voer kreeg. Het lichaam van de hond bereidde zich op die manier voor op het verwerken van voedsel. Pavlov liet een bel klinken telkens wanneer het hondje voer kreeg. Na een tijdje was de hond zover dat hij al begon te kwijlen als hij alleen de bel hoorde. Het lichaam maakte zich klaar om het voedsel te verwerken, terwijl er in feite alleen maar een bel ging.

*Bij veel mensen werkt dit ook zo!*
Het lichaam is gewend aan de komst van een benzodiazepine als reactie op bepaalde prikkels. Het gevoel dat daarbij kan ontstaan, noemen we trek. Deze prikkels kunnen heel divers zijn: op de klok zien dat het bijna tijd is om te gaan slapen, een spannende situatie of het denken aan iemand die overleden is. Hoe zit dat bij u? Wanneer en waardoor ontstaat bij u de behoefte aan een benzodiazepine? Het herkennen en omgaan met trek is dus een belangrijk deel van het leren om te stoppen of minderen met benzodiazepinen.

*Tolerantie en ontwenning*
Het lichaam stelt zich in op het verwerken van benzodiazepinen. Daardoor merkt u steeds minder van de ontspannende werking. Op den duur heeft u steeds meer benzodiazepinen nodig voor u die prettige roes voelt. Dit heet gewenning of tolerantie. Het betekent ook dat het lichaam ontregeld kan raken wanneer u acuut stopt met benzodiazepinen. Er kunnen ontwenningsverschijnselen optreden die meestal na een paar weken zijn verdwenen.

*Ontwenningsverschijnselen*
Hieronder staan voorbeelden van ontwenningsverschijnselen waar u tijdelijk last van zou kunnen krijgen: 
* U kunt last krijgen van de klacht waarvoor u ooit naar de dokter ging toen u met de benzodiazepinen bent begonnen. Zo kan het weer moeilijker zijn om in slaap te vallen. Ook kunnen dezelfde angstige gevoelens naar boven komen als toen u begon met benzodiazepinen.
* U kunt last krijgen van nieuwe klachten zoals: hoofdpijn, trillerigheid, duizeligheid, zweten, moeite met praten of scherp zien, benauwdheid en spierpijn.
* Uw stemming of gedrag kunnen veranderen. Zo kunt u last krijgen van boosheid, angst, nachtmerries, hallucinaties (dingen zien die er niet zijn), epileptische aanvallen, irritaties of depressiviteit.
* U kunt last krijgen van overgevoeligheid voor licht, geluid of aanraking.
Deze verschijnselen zijn tijdelijk. Als u er last van krijgt, zal het minder worden naarmate u langer gestopt bent. Meestal zijn ze na een paar weken verdwenen.

*Ernstige problemen bij ontwenning*
Zelden treden er bij het afbouwen zeer ernstige verschijnselen zoals epileptische aanvallen op.
Neem bij twijfel altijd contact op met een (huis)arts.

*Wanneer naar de huisarts*
In onderstaande gevallen is het belangrijk dat u contact opneemt met uw (huis)arts:
* Wanneer u ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen verwacht bij het stoppen met benzodiazepinen, is het belangrijk om contact met uw (huis)arts op te nemen. U kunt dan medische begeleiding vragen bij het stoppen met benzodiazepinen.
* Wanneer u benzodiazepinen krijgt voor andere aandoeningen dan slaapklachten, spanningen, angst of onrust, stop dan niet zomaar. Neem in dat geval eerst contact op met uw (huis)arts.
* Wanneer u lichamelijke klachten heeft, dan kan dat te maken hebben met uw benzodiazepinegebruik, maar er kunnen natuurlijk ook andere oorzaken spelen. Aarzel niet om met vragen of voor advies naar uw (huis)arts te gaan. Mocht dat niet lukken, dan kunt u de vragen ook aan ons stellen.

*Tijdens de internetbehandeling*
Wanneer u gaat deelnemen aan de internetbehandeling, zult u van uw hulpverlener een brief voor uw (huis)arts krijgen die u zelf kunt printen. Deze brief kunt u meenemen naar de afspraak bij uw (huis)arts. De verwijsbrief bevat informatie over de internetbehandeling en een medische checklist voor uw (huis)arts.

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Welke werking?*
Benzodiazepinen zijn medicijnen met een rustgevende en ontspannende werking. Als u begint met benzodiazepinen te slikken merkt u die werking in uw lichaam. Zo kunt u slaperig worden of minder gespannen. Ook kunt u merken dat uw spieren verslappen. De werking neemt na verloop van tijd af, soms al na twee weken.

*Welke bijwerkingen?*
Als u al een tijdje benzodiazepinen gebruikt is de kans groot dat u de bijwerkingen niet meer opmerkt. U weet niet meer hoe u zich zou voelen als u geen benzodiazepinen zou gebruiken. Toch herkent u misschien bijwerkingen uit de lijst van meest voorkomende bijwerkingen:
* sufheid, slaperigheid
* minder alert, concentratieproblemen
* een leeg gevoel
* gevaarlijke situaties onderschatten
* slappe spieren
* problemen met het geheugen
* minder zin hebben in sex
* weinig zin hebben om iets te ondernemen
* snel geïrriteerd zijn door de omgeving
* somberheid
* geen zin in contact
* benauwdheid
* sneller struikelen, vallen
* coördinatieproblemen (bijvoorbeeld dingen laten vallen)
Sommige bijwerkingen hebben psychische gevolgen, invloed op uw omgeving of bepalen of u wel of niet kunt autorijden. 

*Ervaringen na stoppen*
De bijwerkingen verdwijnen als u stopt met benzodiazepinen. Mensen die stopten met benzodiazepinen geven aan dat ze zich veel helderder, levendiger en prettiger zijn gaan voelen. Ook geven ze aan dat ze zich niet goed bewust waren van de bijwerkingen toen ze nog benzodiazepinen gebruikten. 

*Ben ik afhankelijk?*
_'Mijn grootvader slikt elke avond voor het slapen gaan een slaappil. Dat werkt toch heel verslavend?'
'Ik gebruik mijn slaappillen op doktersrecept, dus het is goed voor mij!'
'Ik ben niet afhankelijk van benzodiazepinen want ik slik nooit overdag een pilletje, alleen 's avonds om 10 uur.'
'Ik gebruik regelmatig een kalmeringstablet. Dat kan toch geen kwaad?'
'Ik heb slaappillen nodig, want als ik stop slaap ik niet meer.'
‘Ik kan niet normaal functioneren als ik niet op tijd kalmeringsmiddelen heb geslikt’_

*Hoe herken je afhankelijkheid?*
Gewenning en afhankelijkheid van benzodiazepinen ontstaan al na enkele weken. De werkzaamheid is dan meestal afgenomen. Omdat stoppen vervelende klachten geeft, gaat u door met gebruiken. U bent dan afhankelijk geworden van benzodiazepinen. Belangrijke aanwijzingen voor afhankelijkheid en verslaafd zijn aan benzodiazepinen zijn:
* Benzodiazepinen nodig hebben om te kunnen ontspannen, om in een andere stemming te komen, om een bepaalde angst te overwinnen of nervositeit te dempen.
* Niet genoeg hebben aan één tablet, maar af en toe meer tabletten gebruiken.
* Wel willen stoppen of proberen om minder te gebruiken, maar daar niet in slagen.
* Zonder benzodiazepinen ontwenningsverschijnselen krijgen als hoofdpijn, trillende handen, zweten en slecht slapen.
* In paniek raken als uw tabletten bijna op zijn.
* Vaak bezig zijn om voldoende pillen te hebben.
* Af en toe een benzodiazepine aan iemand anders vragen.
* Extra pillen regelen door ze van iemand anders te lenen of op een andere manier extra pillen te regelen.

*Hoe word je afhankelijk?*
Er zijn drie redenen waarom benzodiazepinen verslavend werken. 
1. Tolerantie: hoe langer u benzodiazepinen gebruikt, hoe minder het effect van de werking is. U heeft dus steeds meer nodig voor hetzelfde effect. Of bij dezelfde dosis merkt u steeds minder van de werking. Hierdoor ontstaat een verlangen naar meer benzodiazepinen.
2. Psychische afhankelijkheid: u verlangt naar het effect van een benzodiazepine. U krijgt als het ware een prettig gevoel bij het idee dat u een benzodiazepine gaat gebruiken. U raakt steeds meer afhankelijk van het bereiken van het effect van de benzodiazepine.
3. Lichamelijke afhankelijkheid: u krijgt last van vervelende verschijnselen als u stopt. Hierdoor wordt u gestraft voor het feit dat u geen benzodiazepine inneemt. U zult daarom snel geneigd zijn om weer een benzodiazepine in te nemen en daarmee de vervelende effecten te laten verdwijnen.
Dit kan al optreden na twee weken. Het is gelukkig wel mogelijk gebleken om de afhankelijkheid van benzodiazepinen de baas te worden. De meeste mensen die daarvoor een afbouwschema volgden, lukte het om te stoppen. 

*Hoe ga je om met afhankelijkheid van een ander?*
Mensen die afhankelijk zijn van benzodiazepinen, kunnen geneigd zijn dit in eerste instantie te ontkennen. Ze zijn zich vaak niet van hun afhankelijkheid bewust. De arts schrijft elke keer een recept voor, dus lijkt er ook geen reden te zijn om te stoppen. Gebruikers van benzodiazepinen zijn zich meestal niet goed bewust van de nadelige effecten ervan. Het is daarom belangrijk dat de omgeving onnodig gebruik en afhankelijkheid van benzodiazepinen mede signaleert. In veel gevallen doen benzodiazepinen de betrokkene meer kwaad dan goed. Spreek er dus over met de persoon en motiveer hem om bijvoorbeeld de test op deze website te doen. 

*Lichamelijk*
Het gebruik van benzodiazepinen heeft niet alleen effect op uw slaap, angst of onrust. Het heeft ook effect op uw lichaam. Na het inslikken van de tablet of capsule komt de benzodiazepine in de bloedbaan terecht. Via het bloed wordt het naar alle plekken in het lichaam gebracht en dus is het hele lichaam betrokken bij de effecten van het gebruik van benzodiazepinen.
*Benzodiazepinen en hoofdpijn*
Benzodiazepinen kunnen hoofdpijn veroorzaken. Dit kan vooral optreden als u start met benzodiazepinen.
*Benzodiazepinen en botbreuken*
Benzodiazepinen kunnen u goed helpen bij het in slaap vallen, maar overdag kunt u er ook suf van worden. Daarnaast verminderen ze uw alertheid en concentratievermogen. Ook verslappen ze uw spieren. Dit alles bij elkaar vergroot de kans op vallen en ongevallen. Onderschat dit niet. Jaarlijks veroorzaken benzodiazepinen zo'n 100.000 valpartijen met 20.000 ziekenhuisopnames. Vooral bij ouderen kan de genezing lang duren.
*Oorzaak klachten*
Wanneer u lichamelijke klachten heeft, dan kan dat te maken hebben met uw benzodiazepinegebruik, maar er kunnen natuurlijk ook andere oorzaken spelen. Aarzel niet om met vragen of voor advies naar uw huisarts te gaan. Mocht dat niet lukken, dan kunt u de vragen ook aan ons stellen. 

*Psychisch*
_'Nadat ik gestopt was met benzodiazepinen voelde ik me een stuk helderder.' 
'Mijn partner vertelde me dat ze me de laatste tijd zo mat vond. Ze herkende me niet meer van wie ik vroeger was.'
' Ik voelde me een zombie, zonder gevoel, en opgesloten in mijn eigen wereld .'_
Veel mensen gebruiken benzodiazepinen om minder last te hebben van psychische klachten. Bijvoorbeeld om onrustige gevoelens, paniek of angst te dempen. Helaas hebben benzodiazepinen ook andere, minder prettige effecten op uw psyche. 
*Benzodiazepinen en lusteloosheid*
Wanneer u benzodiazepinen gebruikt kunnen uw gevoelens afvlakken. Dingen waar u eerst blij van werd kunnen u nu koud laten. Als u al lang benzodiazepinen gebruikt gaat u dit misschien normaal vinden. U heeft dan misschien niet door welke invloed uw pillen hebben. Mensen die gestopt zijn met benzodiazepinen geven bijna altijd aan dat ze merken dat ze zich levendiger en helderder voelen. 
*Benzodiazepinen en geheugenverlies*
Door het gebruik van benzodiazepinen neemt de concentratie af. Dit heeft als gevolg dat uw geheugen afneemt. Voor uw omgeving kan dit verwarrend zijn. Het kan lijken alsof u minder geïnteresseerd bent dan toen u geen benzodiazepinen gebruikte.
_Benzodiazepinen en somberheid_
Het kan ook zijn dat u zich vaker somber voelt nadat u benzodiazepinen bent gaan gebruiken. In dat geval is het verstandig contact op te nemen met uw arts om te kijken of u wel de juiste behandeling krijgt.
*Benzodiazepinen en eetlust*
Uw eetlust kan toenemen wanneer u benzodiazepinen gebruikt. Hierdoor kan uw gewicht toenemen. 
*Benzodiazepinen en gedrag*
Soms kunnen benzodiazepinen uw gedrag beïnvloeden. Sommige mensen worden door het gebruik van deze slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen overmoedig in gevaarlijke situaties. Het kan ook zijn dat u snel geïrriteerd raakt door uw omgeving. Mensen die gestopt zijn met benzodiazepinen geven dan ook soms aan dat hun relaties verbeterd zijn. 
*Benzodiazepinen en verwerken van angst of verdriet*
Wanneer iemand iets ergs meemaakt zoals een overlijden of echtscheiding, vindt normaal een natuurlijk verwerkingsproces plaats. Bij deze verwerking treden gevoelens van ongeloof, boosheid en verdriet op. Dat is normaal. Het helpt om de situatie los te kunnen laten. Benzodiazepinen remmen dit natuurlijke proces doordat ze de gevoelens onderdrukken. Hierdoor heeft iemand die benzodiazepinen gebruikt minder last van de vervelende gevoelens, maar wordt de situatie ook niet of veel minder verwerkt. Bij sommige vormen van stress, paniek, angst of onrust is het ook mogelijk om deze zonder medicijnen te verwerken. Tijdens de internetbehandeling wordt daarom aandacht besteed aan het omgaan met deze gevoelens. U leert dan om deze situaties zonder benzodiazepinen de baas te kunnen.

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Sociale gevolgen*
Het gebruik van benzodiazepinen heeft niet alleen effect op uw lichamelijk en geestelijk welbevinden. Ook uw maatschappelijk leven en uw contacten met anderen worden op een nadelige manier beïnvloed. Wanneer u stopt met benzodiazepinen, dan is de kans groot dat uw contacten met vrienden, kennissen en collega's al snel verbeteren. Ook op andere vlakken is herstel zeker mogelijk. 
*Sociale contacten*
_'Ik zag mijn kennissen en vrienden steeds minder vaak. Het interesseerde me allemaal niet meer zo. '
'Als ik thuis kwam 's avonds lag ik het liefste op de bank voor de TV. Daarna een pilletje en naar bed. Nu ik gestopt ben hou ik 's avonds energie over om iets leuks te doen'._
Benzodiazepinen hebben bijwerkingen die het contact met uw omgeving negatief kunnen beïnvloeden. Denk hierbij onder andere aan de volgende bijwerkingen: 
* sufheid overdag
* vermoeidheid
* vergeetachtigheid
* moeite om aandacht vast te houden
* onderdrukking van gevoelens; zowel vervelende als prettige!
* prikkelbaar en snel geïrriteerd zijn
Hierdoor kunnen benzodiazepinen zonder dat u het misschien merkt tot problemen met uw omgeving leiden. 
*Werk of studie*
_'Ik voel me veel actiever sinds ik ben gestopt'.
'Als chauffeur van een grote vrachtwagen heb ik nooit doorgehad hoeveel invloed die pillen hadden. Ik merk het nu pas, sinds ik ben gestopt. Achteraf een wonder dat het altijd goed gegaan is op de weg.'
'Ik beleefde de wereld meer in een roes. Nu geniet ik weer van de dingen, zelfs van mijn werk!'_
U kunt zich onzeker gaan voelen op uw werk omdat u dingen vergeet en zich minder goed kunt concentreren. Misschien gaat u aan uzelf twijfelen, doordat u niet weet dat het door de benzodiazepinen komt. Doordat benzodiazepinen gevoelens afvlakken kunnen contacten met collega's of klanten moeizamer verlopen. Ook kunnen benzodiazepinen de coördinatie en concentratie verminderen. Dit kan gevaar opleveren als u in uw werk machines bedient zoals zaagmachines en bouwkranen.
Ook als u voor uw werk aan het verkeer moet deelnemen is het meestal verstandig om te stoppen met benzodiazepinen. Deze effecten verdwijnen wanneer u stopt met benzodiazepinen. Zowel de gebruikers als de omgeving blijken over het algemeen enthousiast te zijn over de verbetering die optreedt als mensen stoppen met langdurig gebruik van benzodiazepinen.
*Uw relatie en gezin*
_'Toen ik nog benzodiazepinen gebruikte voelde ik me meestal suf en mat. Nu ik gestopt ben kan ik eindelijk weer genieten van dingen.'
'Mijn partner en ik hebben samen plezier en vrijen weer.'_
Benzodiazepinen verminderen de vervelende gevoelens van spanning, stress of onrust. Ze verminderen echter ook de prettige gevoelens. Hierdoor kan het zijn dat iemand minder geniet. Dit kan uw relatie en vriendschappen verslechteren. Ook kan uw geheugen afnemen door het benzodiazepinegebruik. Vooral mensen die benzodiazepinen overdag gebruiken hebben daar last van. Wanneer u regelmatig iets vergeet kan het voor een ander lijken alsof u ongeïnteresseerd bent. Dat heeft gevolgen voor het contact. Gelukkig herstelt het geheugen zich wanneer u stopt met benzodiazepinen. Ook keren uw gevoelsleven en concentratievermogen terug.
*Opvoeding kinderen*
_'Ik wil niet als een zombie mijn kinderen opvoeden.'
'Stel je voor dat ik 's nachts door die pillen was gestruikeld bij het voeden'._
Als u kinderen heeft en benzodiazepinen gebruikt, kan dit gevolgen hebben voor uw stijl van opvoeden. Doordat benzodiazepinen uw gevoelens afvlakken krijgen uw kinderen het beeld dat u minder gevoelens heeft. Dat heeft gevolgen voor hun emotionele ontwikkeling en hun behoefte aan contact.
Door te stoppen met benzodiazepinen zult u meer gaan voelen. Mensen die stopten met benzodiazepinen geven aan dat ze zich daardoor levendiger zijn gaan voelen, meer zin hadden om dingen te ondernemen en beter contact kregen met hun kinderen.
Het kan ook gevaarlijk zijn wanneer u door de pillen minder alert bent in de omgang met baby's en kinderen. U zou het kind kunnen laten vallen, of minder allert kunnen reageren op gevaarlijke situaties. Ook kan het niet verantwoord zijn om aan het verkeer deel te nemen wanneer dit nodig mocht zijn.
*Als iemand in uw omgeving afhankelijk is*
Als vriend of bekende van iemand die afhankelijk is van benzodiazepinen kunt u een belangrijke rol spelen bij het helpen met stoppen. 

*Andere aandoeningen*
Als u last heeft van bepaalde aandoeningen, dan kunnen benzodiazepinen daar invloed op hebben. Hieronder kunt u lezen om welke aandoeningen het gaat.
*Benzodiazepinen en osteoporose*
Doordat benzodiazepinen de kans op valpartijen vergroten, lopen mensen met minder sterke botten een groter risico op ernstige fracturen. Bijvoorbeeld mensen met osteoporose en ouderen.
*Benzodiazepinen en concentratieproblemen*
Benzodiazepinen kunnen u suf en slaperig maken. U kunt zich dan moeilijker concentreren. Ook wordt uw geheugen minder. Als u hier al last van heeft kan het gebruik van benzodiazepinen de klachten verergeren.
*Benzodiazepinen en spierziekten*
Benzodiazepinen kunnen spierziekten verergeren. Dit komt doordat zij verslapping van de spieren veroorzaken. Ook kan er spierpijn optreden.
*Benzodiazepinen en depressie*
Veel mensen die depressief zijn hebben slaapklachten. Het is belangrijk dat dit wordt herkend en dat niet het slaapprobleem maar de depressie wordt aangepakt.

*Andere middelen*
*Andere medicijnen*
Voor sommige medicijnen geldt dat ze niet goed samengaan met benzodiazepinen. Het gaat vooral om medicijnen die ook versuffend werken. Bijvoorbeeld medicijnen tegen depressie en ernstige verwardheid. Gebruikt u deze medicijnen of twijfelt u of uw medicijnen goed met elkaar samengaan? Neem dan contact op met uw apotheek.
*Alcohol*
Alcohol met benzodiazepinen vormen geen goede combinatie. Neem de gele waarschuwingssticker op het doosje serieus. Neem zeker niet deel aan het verkeer en bedien geen machines of gevaarlijk gereedschap. Alcohol versterkt de bijwerkingen van benzodiazepinen. Hierdoor wordt uw reactievermogen nog minder. Ook worden sufheid, slappe spieren en problemen met de coördinatie door alcoholgebruik versterkt.
*Drugs*
Het wordt afgeraden om drugs te gebruiken wanneer u ook al slaap- of kalmeringsmiddelen gebruikt. Dat komt omdat drugs de bijwerkingen van benzodiazepinen soms versterken. Ga met deze combinatie in elk geval nooit autorijden en bedien geen machines of gevaarlijk gereedschap.

*Zwanger en dan?*
*Zwangerschap*
Het is nog niet bekend of benzodiazepinen veilig tijdens de zwangerschap gebruikt kunnen worden. Gebruik ze daarom in principe niet, en in elk geval niet na de achtste maand van de zwangerschap.
Kinderen van moeders die vlak voor de geboorte benzodiazepinen slikten, zijn vaak erg versuft en slap. Daardoor kunnen er na de geboorte ademhalingsproblemen optreden. Meld altijd uw arts en apotheker zodra u zwanger bent of als u het wilt worden.
*Borstvoeding*
Benzodiazepinen komen in kleine hoeveelheden in de moedermelk terecht. Hierdoor kan uw baby suf worden en minder goed drinken. Er zijn twee situaties:
* U gebruikt benzodiazepinen alleen af en toe als slaapmiddel. Vervang in dat geval de eventuele nachtvoeding door flesvoeding.
* U gebruikt benzodiazepinen elke dag of verschillende keren per dag. Overleg dan eerst met uw arts of apotheker.
Misschien is het verstandig om te stoppen met benzodiazepinen. Het kan ook zijn dat de arts u (tijdelijk) een andere benzodiazepine voorschrijft die minder in de borstvoeding overgaat.

*Verkeersdeelname*
_Ik zag de fiets te laat. Nu pas weet ik dat het misschien door mijn kalmeringspillen kwam dat ik niet snel genoeg reageerde._
*Gevaarlijke combinatie*
Het is bekend dat alcohol en autorijden gevaarlijk is. Over de combinatie van benzodiazepinen en verkeer wordt soms wat gemakkelijker gedacht. Dat is niet terecht. Benzodiazepinen verminderen namelijk net als alcohol het reactievermogen en de concentratie. Hierdoor wordt de kans op ongevallen groter. Daarbij komt dat mensen die benzodiazepinen gebruiken overmoedig kunnen worden. Ze schatten gevaarlijke situaties dan niet meer goed in. Hierdoor brengen zij zichzelf en anderen in gevaar.
Het risico neemt toe als er ook nog andere middelen worden gebruikt die het reactievermogen verminderen. Bijvoorbeeld alcohol of bepaalde medicijnen. In bepaalde gevallen kan de verzekering u aansprakelijk stellen voor eventuele schade wanneer u benzodiazepinen gebruikt. Of u mag autorijden, hangt af van de dosering en van de tijd die is verstreken na de laatste inname. Kijk voor een advies op de website rijveiligmetmedicijnen.
*Ongevallen*
De bijwerkingen van benzodiazepinen veroorzaken jaarlijks zo'n duizend ongelukken in het verkeer. Dat komt door de bijwerkingen van benzodiazepinen zoals sufheid, verminderde alertheid en concentratieproblemen. Als u wilt weten of het nog wel verantwoord is om auto te rijden, klik dan op de webiste rijveiligmetmedicijnen.
*Veilig deelnemen aan verkeer*
Door te stoppen met benzodiazepinen kunt u dus veiliger aan het verkeer deelnemen en beter uw werk doen. Ook zult u zich helderder en levendiger voelen.

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Helpen met stoppen*
*Als bekenden afhankelijk zijn*
Als vriend of bekende van iemand die afhankelijk is van benzodiazepinen kunt u een belangrijke rol spelen. Dat komt doordat mensen die afhankelijk zijn van benzodiazepinen dit vaak zelf niet door hebben. U kunt ze helpen hun afhankelijkheid te herkennen.

*Hoe steun ik iemand om te stoppen?*
Als iemand gesteund wordt door zijn omgeving, blijkt het makkelijker om met benzodiazepinen te stoppen. U kunt iemand steunen door bijvoorbeeld:
* Uit te leggen dat de werking van benzodiazepinen na verloop van tijd verdwenen is. De bijwerkingen blijven echter wel aanwezig.
* Op deze site te lezen over de lichamelijke, psychische en sociale gevolgen van het gebruik van benzodiazepinen. De feiten liegen er niet om. Kijk of de ander deze nadelen kan herkennen.
* De ander te adviseren deze website te bekijken of zich aan te melden voor de internetbehandeling of een andere vorm van behandeling.
* Samen uit te zoeken of er onderliggende problemen zijn. Kijk daarna of er tips zijn om daar wat aan te doen.
* Grenzen aan te geven: geen benzodiazepinen in het verkeer, bij het bedienen van gevaarlijke machines, bij zwangerschap of borstvoeding.
* Wijs op de gevaren die benzodiazepinegebruik door de ouder met zich meebrengt voor babys en kinderen. Bijvoorbeeld de toegenomen kans op vallen of struikelen en de psychische effecten van benzodiazepinen.

*Als iemand bezig is met stoppen*
* Toon interesse in de ervaringen van de ander.
* Geef complimenten wanneer het weer gelukt is de benzodiazepinen te laten staan.
* Vertel de ander welke verbeteringen u ziet. Help door de voordelen van het stoppen te laten zien. 
* Moedig de ander aan om zijn emoties te uiten, geef daarvoor de ruimte.
* Geef een compliment als er minder of geen pillen worden gebruikt. Beloon ook kleine stapjes.
* Herinner de ander aan het feit dat de ontwenningsverschijnselen slechts van tijdelijke aard zijn.
* Moedig de ander aan de opdrachten van de internetbehandeling uit te voeren.
* Blijf geïnteresseerd als iemand gestopt is. Van tijd tot tijd kan de ander weer zin krijgen in een benzodiazepine.
* Blijf positief door te benadrukken wat goed gaat.

*Bij twijfel*
Zowel voor de benzodiazepinegebruiker als voor de omgeving geldt: aarzel niet om advies te vragen. 

*Hulp bij Tactus Verslavingszorg*
Tactus Verslavingszorg biedt informatie, advies en behandeling aan mensen die chronisch benzodiazapinen gebruiken. Ook bieden wij advies, informatie en behandeling aan mensen uit de directe omgeving van deze personen, zoals partner en familieleden.
Woont u in Overijssel, Flevoland of het gebied van de stedendriehoek Zutphen, Apeldoorn, Deventer, dan valt u onder het werkgebied van Tactus Verslavingszorg. Dat betekent dat u voor een afspraak contact kunt opnemen met één van onze locaties. De adresgegevens kunt u vinden op de website van Tactus.
Woont u buiten het werkgebied van Tactus en wilt u een afspraak voor een gesprek, kijk dan bij de informatie over andere zorginstellingen.
Meer informatie over Tactus en onze diensten vindt u op onze website.

*Hulp bij andere instellingen*
Wilt u een gesprek over hulp of behandeling maar woont u niet in het werkgebied van TACTUS? Onderstaande klinieken en instellingen bieden speciale behandelprogramma's voor volwassenen die afhankelijk zijn van benzodiazepinen. Neemt u voor meer informatie contact op met een instelling bij u in de buurt.
_In Zuid-Holland kunt u terecht bij:_
Bouman GGZ
De Brijderstichting
Parnassia
*In Noord-Holland kunt u terecht bij*
De Brijderstichting
De Jellinek
*In Utrecht kunt u terecht bij*
Centrum Maliebaan
*In Gelderland kunt u terecht bij*
Iriszorg
Tactus Verslavingszorg
*In Overijssel kunt u terecht bij*
Tactus Verslavingszorg
Dimence
*In Drente, Friesland en Groningen kunt u terecht bij*
Verslavingszorg Noord Nederland
*In Brabant kunt u terecht bij*
Novadic & Kentron
*In Limburg kunt u terecht bij*
Mondriaan Zorggroep
GGZ Noord Midden Limburg
*In Zeeland kunt u terecht bij*
Emergis
*In Flevoland kunt u terecht bij:*
Meerkanten GGz Flevo-Veluwe
Tactus Verslavingszorg

*Huisarts en apotheek*
In de meeste gevallen zult u uw recept van uw huisarts krijgen. Vaak gaat dit automatisch via de assistente. Aarzel niet om uw benzodiazepinegebruik eens met uw huisarts te bespreken. Maak daarvoor een afspraak. Schrijf van tevoren op wat u met de huisarts wilt bespreken en welke vragen u heeft. Ook bij de apotheek kunt u om meer informatie vragen. Het is handig om daarvoor een afspraak te maken, zodat zij hiervoor de tijd hebben.
Als u heeft besloten om te minderen of te stoppen met benzodiazepinen kan de huisarts of de apotheker voor u een afbouwschema maken. Daarop staat hoe u dit het beste kunt aanpakken.

*Zelfhulp*
De Stichting Vrouwen en Medicijngebruik (SVMG) organiseert zelfhulpgroepen. Dit zijn een- of tweejarige groepen waarin de groepsleden elkaar helpen van de medicijnen af te komen. Stoppen met slikken is soms niet genoeg. Je moet ook jezelf veranderen. De groepsleden helpen elkaar om meer inzicht te krijgen in de oorzaken. Door geduld, aandacht, warmte en begrip wordt getracht elkaar weer zelfvertrouwen te geven. Met steun van de groep en lotgenoten word je sterker, ben je beter opgewassen tegen het leven.

*Andere hulp bij slaapklachten, angst of onrust*
Benzodiazepinen nemen de oorzaak van slaapklachten niet weg. Wanneer u last heeft van slecht slapen kan het volgende helpen:
*Slaapcursus*
Verschillende instanties verzorgen slaapcursussen. U leert daar bijvoorbeeld wat een normale slaap is en wat u kunt doen om beter te slapen. Informeer bij uw huisarts of thuiszorg waar in uw dorp of stad een cursus wordt gegeven. Er bestaan ook slaapcursussen die u via internet kunt volgen. Kijk hiervoor bij de links.
*Ontspanningsoefeningen*
Vaak ontstaan slaapklachten door spanning. Door een cursus yoga of andere ontspanningstechnieken te gaan volgen leert u zich beter te ontspannen. Dit bevordert een goede nachtrust. Ook kunt u via een CD ontspanningsoefeningen volgen of naar ontspannende muziek luisteren. Kijk voor cursussen eens bij de links.
*Sport en beweging*
Wanneer u lichamelijk moe bent, na bijvoorbeeld gezonde beweging, kan dat helpen om sneller in slaap te komen. Ook kan sporten of bewegen helpen om even afleiding te vinden van uw gedachten, waardoor uw geest ontspant. Een avondwandeling kan helpen om met een voldaan gevoel in bed te stappen. Misschien is dit een goed moment om een oude sport weer op te pakken of een nieuwe te beginnen? Als u 's avonds gaat sporten, neem dan minstens een uur pauze tussen het sporten en slapengaan. Ook voor senioren zijn er volop mogelijkheden om te sporten. Bij uw plaatselijk gemeentehuis of in de gemeentelijke informatiegids vindt u adressen van sportverenigingen en faciliteiten bij u in de buurt.
*Snurken*
Als u wakker wordt van het snurken van uzelf of uw partner, laat dan onderzoeken of er geen sprake is van slaapapneu. Dit is een aandoening waarbij de ademhaling verstoord wordt tijdens de slaap. Slaapapneu is goed te behandelen. Snurken kan ook het gevolg zijn van alcoholgebruik. Er zijn verschillende hulpmiddelen die snurken kunnen verminderen. Deze zijn verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek of drogist.
Ook als u last heeft van spierpijn of hoofdpijn is het verstandig om uit te laten zoeken of dit de oorzaak kan zijn van uw slaapprobleem. Er zijn gespecialiseerde slaapklinieken waar ze uw slaapprobleem kunnen onderzoeken. Informeer ernaar bij uw huisarts.
*Slaapkalender*
Om te kunnen zien hoe u nu eigenlijk slaapt en wat u doet, kan het helpen om een dagboek bij te gaan houden. Hierin schrijft u op wanneer u slaapt, wanneer u wakker wordt. Ook noteert u welke gedachten of klachten u bezighouden en wat u gebruikt aan medicijnen, koffie en dergelijke. Als u zich aanmeldt voor de internetbehandeling zullen wij u ook vragen dit dagelijks bij te gaan houden.
*Psychotherapie / eerstelijns psychologie*
Er zijn verschillende vormen van psychotherapie. Psychotherapeuten kunnen u leren om op een andere manier om te gaan met uw problemen. Uw huisarts kan u verwijzen naar een therapeut in uw omgeving. U kunt ook kijken bij de links naar psychotherapeuten.
*Internetbehandeling*
Benzodiazepinen lossen de oorzaak van uw probleem niet op. Bij de internetbehandeling wordt daarom aandacht besteed aan de oorzaken van slapeloosheid, stress, angst en onrust. U kunt beginnen met het aanpakken van uw probleem door uw gedachten en gevoelens te gaan onderzoeken. Wanneer u stopt met het gebruik van benzodiazepinen kunt u ze beter herkennen. Hierdoor kunt u situaties beter de baas.
Bij interapy.nl kunt u online therapie volgen voor verschillende psychische klachten.
*Een-op-een gesprekken*
Voor hulp bij andere problemen kunt u terecht bij een instelling voor Algemeen Maatschappelijk Werk bij u in de buurt. Deze hulp is gratis en u heeft hiervoor geen verwijsbrief nodig. Ook kunt u contact opnemen met een RIAGG (Regionale Instelling voor Ambulante Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg) bij u in de buurt. Hiervoor heeft u wel een verwijzing van uw huisarts nodig en u moet in een enkel geval een eigen bijdrage betalen.

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Andere medicijnen*
Er bestaan andere middelen die gebruikt worden ter bestrijding van problemen met slaap, angst of onrust. Deze middelen werken niet verslavend, maar je kunt er wel aan gehecht raken. Helaas is niet altijd bekend hoe deze middelen werken. Ook is hun werkzaamheid niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond. Enkele bekende voorbeelden van dergelijke middelen worden hieronder genoemd.
*Sint-janskruid*
Sint-janskruid is een kruidenmiddel voor slapeloosheid. Het is vrij verkrijgbaar, dus ook via de drogist. Het wordt gebruikt bij depressiviteit, angststoornissen en slaapproblemen. De werkzaamheid is bij slapeloosheid niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond. Sint-janskruid kan gevaarlijke wisselwerkingen geven met andere medicijnen. Vertel het dus uw apotheek en arts als u het middel gebruikt, zodat zij kunnen controleren of het samengaat met de andere medicijnen die u gebruikt.
*Valeriaan*
Valeriaan is een kruidenmiddel. Het is zonder recept verkrijgbaar bij apotheek en drogist. Valeriaan heeft een licht rustgevende werking. Het is onder verschillende namen in diverse samenstellingen en vormen verkrijgbaar. Bijvoorbeeld als thee, tabletten of druppels. Valeriaan wordt gebruikt bij lichte vormen van nervositeit en spanning. Ook wordt het gebruikt bij slapeloosheid. De werkzaamheid is niet wetenschappelijk aangetoond.
*Melatonine*
Melatonine is een natuurlijk hormoon dat in de hersenen wordt gemaakt. Wetenschappers denken dat melatonine iets met het dag-en-nachtritme van de mens heeft te maken. De afgifte door de hersenen komt 's avonds op gang en wordt overdag weer minder. Melatonine wordt onder andere gebruikt bij:
• verstoord dag- en nachtritme, zoals jetlag of ploegendienst
• kinderen die bijvoorbeeld door ADHD of door bepaalde geneesmiddelen niet goed kunnen inslapen
• ouderen
• blinden
• verminderen van ontwenningsverschijnselen na stoppen met benzodiazepinen
Er is onduidelijkheid over het effect, over de dosering, het moment van toedienen en de vorm van slapeloosheid die behandeld kan worden met melatonine.
Na literatuuronderzoek heeft de beroepsorganisatie van huisartsen besloten om geen melatonine voor te schrijven.
*Antidepressiva*
Als u depressief bent kan dat een oorzaak zijn van uw slaapproblemen, angst of onrust. Bij bepaalde vormen van depressie kunnen antidepressiva helpen om uw stemming te verbeteren. Dit kan uw problemen ten goede komen. Ook voor antidepressiva geldt dat u ze niet langdurig moet gebruiken. Antidepressiva kunnen net als benzodiazepinen ontwenningsverschijnselen geven wanneer u er mee stopt. Heeft u last heeft van depressiviteit, neem dan contact op met uw huisarts.

*Tips bij slapeloosheid*
Hieronder vindt u enkele tips om beter in slaap te kunnen komen. U zult zelf ontdekken welke tips u het beste helpen.
* Zorg ervoor niet een te drukke dagindeling te hebben waarbij u veel dingen moet doen en aan veel dingen tegelijk moet denken. Het is dan logisch dat u 's avonds in bed door blijft gaan met piekeren.
* Bouw rustmomenten in op een dag, waarbij u even niets doet en tijd heeft om na te denken. 
* Drink een kopje warme melk of kruidenthee voor het naar bed gaan.
* Drink ’s avonds geen alcohol; hiervan slaapt u onrustig.
* Drink 's avonds geen koffie met cafeïne. Sommige mensen zijn zeer gevoelig voor het opwekkende effect van de cafeïne en kunnen beter helemaal geen koffie met cafeïne drinken of daar na ongeveer 12.00 uur 's middags mee stoppen. 
* Eet geen zware maaltijd vlak voor het slapengaan. 
* Bouw een rustmoment in voor het slapengaan. Dus doe de TV uit en luister eens naar rustige muziek, lees een boek, of maak een korte wandeling. 
* Doe ontspanningsoefeningen. Voorbeelden zijn yoga, meditatie, aandachtstraining (mindfulness) en Tai Chi. 
* Speel geen spannende (computer)spelletjes vlak voor het slapengaan. 
* Vrijen kan een ontspannend effect hebben. 
* Zorg voor regelmaat, ga zoveel mogelijk op dezelfde tijd naar bed. Sta op tijd op. 
* Voldoende beweging overdag bevordert een gezonde slaap. Sluit de dag af met een avondwandelingetje.
* Pak een oude sport weer op, of vraag eens wat de mogelijkheden zijn in uw omgeving.
* Gebruik de nacht niet om na te denken, wees hierin streng voor uzelf. Verplaats uw gedachten naar ontspannende dingen of laat het denken helemaal los. 
* Ga overdag geen slaap inhalen en sta op tijd op. Houd een vast ritme aan, ook na een slechte nacht.
* Sommige medicijnen kunnen uw slaap beïnvloeden. Als u twijfelt vraag het dan uw arts of apotheek.

*Tips bij angst*
Hieronder enkele tips om minder angstig te zijn. U zult zelf gaan ontdekken welke tips bij u het beste helpen:
* Vertrouw op uzelf. U kunt meer aan dan u denkt. 
* Neem de tijd. Problemen hebben soms tijd nodig om op te lossen.
* Zoek afleiding. Richt uw aandacht op iets wat rustig of prettig voelt. Luister naar muziek of ga iets doen waarbij uw aandacht van de angst wordt afgeleid. Spreek bijvoorbeeld af met iemand die u vertrouwt om samen iets leuks te doen.
* Leer realistisch te denken. Als er iets is wat u angstig maakt stelt u zich dan de vraag: hoe groot is de kans dat…? Stel dat u bang bent dat de lift blijft steken. Stel uzelf dan de vraag: hoe groot is de kans dat de lift blijft steken? En als de lift blijft steken, hoe groot is dan de kans dat niemand u komt helpen? Maak uw verhaal helemaal af. Dus vraag uzelf steeds af: én dan?..... en dan?.... en dan?.....
* Ga lastige situaties niet uit de weg. Als u een lastige situatie aangaat zult u merken dat u onrustig wordt. Dit is vaak maar tijdelijk. Als het u lukt om door te zetten, bijvoorbeeld in kleine stapjes, zult u merken dat uw angst minder wordt. Het kan daarbij helpen om iemand te vragen de eerste keren met u mee te gaan. 
* Praat over uw angst. Praten over angst kan helpen om meer inzicht te krijgen in de angst. U kunt bekijken of de angst reëel is en of de reden echt zo bedreigend is als u denkt.
* Als problemen langdurig worden veroorzaakt door uw werk of mensen in uw omgeving, overweeg dan serieus om ander werk te zoeken of die mensen te mijden.
* Doe ontspanningsoefeningen. Voorbeelden zijn yoga, meditatie, aandachtstraining (mindfulness) en Tai Chi. Leer het u aan met een boek of curus. Als het u lukt om u te ontspannen, zul u beter grip krijgen op de situatie. U kunt dan ook vaker zien wat u voelt en denkt zonder dat het u overkomt.
* Geef uw grenzen aan. Iedereen heeft grenzen. Als u leert deze aan te geven, zult u meer zelfvertrouwen krijgen. Hierdoor krijgt u op den duur meer respect van anderen.
* Meld u aan voor de internetbehandeling. Zonder benzodiazepinen kunt u beter onderzoeken welke gedachten en gevoelens optreden. Daarnaast krijgt u bij de internetbehandeling hulp en tips bij het herkennen en omgaan met uw angst.

*Tips bij stress en onrust*
Soms kunt u de oorzaak van stress niet wegnemen. U zult dan moeten leren om te gaan met de situaties. Dat gaat beter als u regelmatig kunt ontspannen. Hieronder volgen enkele tips. U zult zelf ontdekken welke tips bij u het beste helpen.
* Doe elke dag iets prettigs of leuks. Maak daarvoor afspraken met vrienden of maak een lijstje met dingen die u graag wilt doen.
* Maak tijd voor uzelf vrij in uw agenda. Zo kunt u even uitblazen.
* Doe ontspanningsoefeningen of geef u op voor een cursus. Voorbeelden zijn yoga, meditatie, aandachtstraining (mindfulness) en Tai Chi. Het kan u helpen om intensiever te ontspannen.
* Neem voldoende pauzes. Laat u niet opjagen.
* Beweeg elke dag minstens een uur. Bijvoorbeeld door te sporten, te wandelen of te tuinieren.
* Praat over uw gevoelens met iemand die u vertrouwt. Klagen mag, maar praat ook over alle dingen die wel goed gaan en goed voelen.
* Probeer op te schrijven wat u dwars zit; dat kan helpen om afstand te nemen en het tobben te verminderen. 
* Grijp op tijd in. Wees niet te voorzichtig om hulp te vragen aan uw huisarts of andere deskundigen. Zij zijn ervoor opgeleid!

_(Bron; benzodebaas.nl)_

----------


## sietske763

bij stichting cactus krijg je goede begeleiding en nazorg(erg belangrijk omdat verslaving dus een gedragspatroon is geworden)
ze nemen daar met je door hoe de stopactie zal gaan, thuis of onder medische begeleiding(opname)en hoe nu verder zonder benzo,s.....
cactus is het voormalige CAD

----------


## Agnes574

Heb alles met héél veel interesse gelezen ... merci Luuss voor deze zéér nuttige info!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Supper Artikel Luuss :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Stichting cactus kan ik nergens op internet vinden en als ik cad inveor kom ik bij tactus verslavingszorg uit, die dus ook al in t artikel staat  :Wink: 

Bedankt dames  :Smile:

----------


## amvw

hallo, fijne uitleg allemaal.
sinds ruim een half jr slik ik 2 mg lorazepam.
i.o.m. met mijn psychiater afbouwen gestart. 
heb er nu sinds 12 dgn een kwartje af, en merk wel dat mijn lichaam dus afhankelijk is. het is moeilijk, maar ik wil volhouden!

iemand nog meer ervaring hiermee?

gr aw

----------


## sietske763

de rusteloosheid van het afbouwen kan je wat verminderen door rescue spray van bach,
gewoon bij drogist te kopen.
verder bestaat er nog een topic over stoppen met slaap/kalmerings middelen.
heb het ooit zelf gestart maar aan de reacties te zien hebben mensen het niet volgehouden(ik iig niet)want er wordt mi niet meer aktief gepost
ik kan je niet helpen.............want in mn stoppoging dacht ik, tjee waarom zal ik het mezelf zo moeilijk maken.

jij iig heel veel sterkte!

----------


## amvw

zijn er ook mensen met betere ervaringen?
ga het wel heel langzaam afbouwen, dus de komende weken haal ik er nog niks af.

bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Agnes574

Gewoon doorgaan met afbouwen ... kwartje per kwartje ... elke keer zeker 2 weken volhouden voor je overstapt op nog een kwartje minder ... en dan eerst om de dag!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## Agnes574

> de rusteloosheid van het afbouwen kan je wat verminderen door rescue spray van bach,
> gewoon bij drogist te kopen.
> verder bestaat er nog een topic over stoppen met slaap/kalmerings middelen.
> heb het ooit zelf gestart maar aan de reacties te zien hebben mensen het niet volgehouden(ik iig niet)want er wordt mi niet meer aktief gepost
> ik kan je niet helpen.............want in mn stoppoging dacht ik, tjee waarom zal ik het mezelf zo moeilijk maken.
> 
> jij iig heel veel sterkte!


Heb het topic naar Vermoeidheid verplaatst en nieuw leven ingeblazen  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## amvw

dank je voor de tip agnes!

moet er wel bij zeggen denk ik dat ik nog niet goed in mijn vel zit!

----------


## amvw

maar mijn behandelaar/psychiater vindt dat het geen zin heeft om daarom nog niet af te bouwen..

----------


## anMa

Na 15 jaar gebruik van benzodiazepinen heb ik zelf besloten ermee te stoppen
Ik heb mijn medicijn afgebouwd in een half jaar
Hiervoor heb ik de zgn. Uitsluipmethode gebruikt van Leidse slaapprotocol
Dat vond ik destijds op het interrnet LUMC Leids universitair medisch centrum
Het is mij daardoor gelukt
2 eerdere pogingen waren mislukt omdat ik het te snel had gedaan
Nu is het 6 jaar geleden dat ik helemaal zonder pillen kon gaan leven
De eerste 2 jaar erna waren een zware tijd werkelijk de moeilijkste tijd van mijn leven
Angst. Trillen . Overgevoelig voor geluid licht en geuren
Ik kon alleen maar water en melk verdragen als drank
Geen kruiden in t eten en vooral geen knoflook
Wasmiddelen zonder geur van neutral 
Geen make up en crème op mijn gezicht geen nagellak ga zo maar door
Geen sigaretten rook om mij heen 
Als mijn man rookte ging ik buiten staan ipv andersom
SLAPELOOSHEID zeker 2 1/2 jaar lang toen ging t langzaam van 4 uur naar 6 uur slaap
En nu 7 uur en soms nog 2 x per week dat ik 2 tot 3 uur wakker lig
Dat wordt nooit meer normaal
Bij de tandarts vraag ik nu speciale verdoving zonder adrenaline en pas nu na 5 1/2 jaar durf ik weer n paracetamol in te nemen
Ik heb vreselijke dar mkrampen gehad waar bij ik op de vloer lag in de huisartsen daktuin
Ik stop ermee want het is nog maar n deel van alles wat ik heb doorstaan
Nu na 6 jaar ben ik weer voor ca 85 % normaal zoals ervoor
De brandende pijn in mijn mond is al veel minder maar zal waarschijnlijk nooit meer weggaan, maar na alles valt er goed mee te leven.
Mijn ervaring na het gebruik van benzo is dus zoals ik het schreef..heel erg gevaarlijke pillen die eigenlijk nog steeds veel te makkelijk worden voorgeschreven.
Mensen die gaan stoppen wens ik veel sterkte toe en vooral dat ze moeten doorzetten want het leven na het stoppen is zoveel beter. Als je de ontwen ontstaat achter je hebt gelaten
Voor iedereen verschilt dit afhankelijk van het gebruikte middel en de dosering.
En ik dank hiervoor ook nog de fantastische website
www.benzo.org.uk ....benz island forum is nu opgeheven maar er is nog wel WWW.T.R.À.P. DAT IS ERVOOR IN PLAATS GEKOMEN.
IK STOP MET SCHRIJVEN GROETJES
anMa
DAT IS

----------


## anMa

Lees huisartsenpraktijk ipv daktuin
Dat is n fout van de iPad die verandert soms woorden die niet herkend worden
Irritant zeg!,,,
Die arts had geen daktuin hahaha
Anma :Embarrassment:

----------

